# CF CIC Professional Development Magazine Fall 2008



## gwp (19 Dec 2008)

Cadence is considered one of the best professional development publications in the Canadian Forces.  

http://www.cadets.ca/WorkArea/showcontent.aspx?id=63796


----------

